# Corland Color Coded Braid



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When I visited Cortland booth at RI Saltwater show, I was told Cortland is developing color coded line with color change on every 25 ft with 4 different color. 
Tuf of Western Filament and Jerry Brown introduced hollow color coded lines. 
However Tuf line has color change at every 10 ft and Jerry Brown uses 10 different color. 

I think it is smart move by Corland using only 4 different colors at every 25 ft. 
I suggested that it is not a bad idea to go with 4 differnt color at every 50 ft instead of 25 ft as many jig fishermen use Japanese style jerk/crank technique.


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

ksong said:


> When I visited Cortland booth at RI Saltwater show, I was told Cortland is developing color coded line with color change on every 25 ft with 4 different color.
> Tuf of Western Filament and Jerry Brown introduced hollow color coded lines.
> However Tuf line has color change at every 10 ft and Jerry Brown uses 10 different color.
> 
> ...


I too believe that color changes every 25ft or 50ft would be proper. Even 10 meters can get confusing, and 10ft is kind of dumb and difficult to keep track of. 4 colors every 25ft would be really easy to keep track of, and 4 colors every 50ft would be great too. I would spool up my deep drop rigs with the line that's metered every 50ft, and spool up all my jigging reels with the line that's metered every 25ft.

Cortland makes a great line. I was turned onto them about a year ago, by a friend that fishes in florida. Very strong, very smooth line. I hope to see this soon on your shelves!


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

Haven't tried the Cortland or any of the 10' metered lines because a 4 color 25' metered line just seems right for the GOM. I have been using OTI Depthfinder in homemade 100 yard topshots. I don't really have a need for more than about 325' of metered line w/ a 25' leader.


----------

